# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Mais, mais... C'est de la merde ?

## Gana

Pour moi, l'année 1997 contient deux gros gâchis. 
   La mort de la Princesse Diana, et la sortie du Batman avec George Clooney. On pourra plus jamais rien faire pour la première qui est quand même super décédée.
   Par contre, pour le second, un type a eu l'idée génial d'en refaire le montage. Il n'a gardé que les pires moments pour en faire une espèce d'essence de caca. Voilà donc le résultat, de la chiasse pure à 99,99%

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Je n'ai même pas pu supporter la durée totale du... truc...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Schumacher devait se siffler des litres de Formol quand il tournait ses Batman.

----------


## Proktor

J'ai les yeux qui piquent d'avoir regardé...

----------


## Charal

Jamais pu voir plus de 10min de cette bouse (première scène, Batman fait du surf sur un plateau d'huitres en racontant des blagues => TV off). 

Tout simplement une insulte à Bob Kane et à tout les gens qui ont apportés leur pierre au mythe du Dark Knight.

Edit: Argh, super Rabot est en fait un bisounours!!!

----------


## JeP

CHaral : ça tombe bien, là, ça dure pile 10 minutes.

Vraiment énorme, hahaha ^^

----------


## Linque

Quel gâchis. Navetto, what else ?

----------


## legna

Je n'ai jamais non plus réussis à le regarder en entier.

J'ai pourtant essayé, deux fois... mais non... impossible de se dire que c'est un batman quand on a lu "Souriez!"...

----------


## Therapy2crew

Pour se faire l'avocat du diable, je dirais que les Batman de Shumacher s'inscrivent dans le loufoque de la série TV des années 50, avec une esthétique plus moderne et plus ... fluo ...
Bon d'accord allez y a rien à sauver c'est de la merde ... ::|:

----------


## Foxone

Roooh les vieux pseudo-intellectuel !
Moi j'ai vu le film (2 fois) à chaque fois je me suis marré comme un gamin ! 
Ok, c'est un navet, mais c'est kitch, c'est con. Bien sur les Batman de Burton était mieux, mais on peut pas tout avoir !

----------


## bber

Déjà sans le son je ne tiens pas deux minutes, encore c'est en me disant que c'est bon pour réévaluer le potentiel du navet dans la culture... je préfère la culture du navet a choisir. C'est vraiment comme c'est marqué dans le titre.

----------


## Aghora

> Roooh les vieux pseudo-intellectuel !
> Moi j'ai vu le film (2 fois) à chaque fois je me suis marré comme un gamin ! 
> Ok, c'est un navet, mais c'est kitch, c'est con.


C'est un nanard alors  :;): .

----------


## Dartagnan

> Pour se faire l'avocat du diable, je dirais que les Batman de Shumacher *s'inscrivent dans le loufoque de la série TV* des années 50, avec une esthétique plus moderne et plus ... fluo ...
> Bon d'accord allez y a rien à sauver c'est de la merde ...


Je suis assez d'accord... Mais en même temps ça fait super mal parce que je ne pense pas que c'était l'effet recherché!  :^_^:

----------


## Aldebaran

Considérant la durée du montage, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas grand chose de regardable...
Il officie toujours à Hollywood ce M. Schumacher ?

----------


## Gérard le Canard

J avais garde aucun souvenir de ce film depuis que je l avais vu (gratuitement, un "ami" m avait invite, l ordure) au cinema. La seule chose qui m etait reste a l esprit depuis donc 11 ans maintenant, c etait "sombre daube". Je viens de comprendre pourquoi.
Merci a Canard pc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai tenu 20s environ, jusqu'a la BAtmobile.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai tenu 2 min 40 en serrant les dents très fort.

Mais loin de mes yeux qui saignent, très loin dans les tréfonds de mon cerveau, je me dit qu'il n'est pas impossible que Schumacher ait fait exprès de commettre ce Batman pour railler, amplifier et jeter à la gueule du spectateur tous les défauts des flims de super héros très sérieux.

----------


## edenwars

Mais mais...C'est c'est un chef-d'œuvre...de caca?

----------


## bjone

Comment il est trop bien ce flim  ::wub:: 
La photo, le script, les costumes, la chorégraphie

Spéciale dédicace au chewie délavé à 5:10

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> J avais garde aucun souvenir de ce film depuis que je l avais vu (gratuitement, un "ami" m avait invite, l ordure) au cinema. La seule chose qui m etait reste a l esprit depuis donc 11 ans maintenant, c etait "sombre daube". Je viens de comprendre pourquoi.
> Merci a Canard pc.


Moi pareil. Vu au ciné mais j'en avais aucun souvenir. Je me suis juste rappelé l'avoir regardé en voyant poison ivy !  :B):

----------


## M0zArT

Ça serait possible d'avoir les liens direct vers les vidéos car ça bug grave à la fac (je ne peux voir que les vidéos sur le site de toitube) ?
Merci  :^_^:

----------


## le_guide_michelin

C'en est trop, je porte plainte contre Gana  ::(: 
je ne lui pardonnerais jamais ces deux crimes immonde:
- elle a mis en ligne un fichier outrageants  ::'(: 
- elle a revendiqué publiquement avoir de la compassion pour l'autre blondasse mangeuse de pilier en béton ::happy2::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ça serait possible d'avoir les liens direct vers les vidéos car ça bug grave à la fac (je ne peux voir que les vidéos sur le site de toitube) ?
> Merci


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJWpmPGCR1c

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'en est trop, je porte plainte contre Gana 
> je ne lui pardonnerais jamais ces deux crimes immonde:
> - elle a mis en ligne un fichier outrageants 
> - elle a revendiqué publiquement avoir de la compassion pour l'autre blondasse mangeuse de pilier en béton


- "elle" a changé de sexe au Brésil

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'en est trop, je porte plainte contre Gana 
> je ne lui pardonnerais jamais ces deux crimes immonde:
> - elle a mis en ligne un fichier outrageants 
> - elle a revendiqué publiquement avoir de la compassion pour l'autre blondasse mangeuse de pilier en béton


"elle" ???

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> - "elle" a changé de sexe au Brésil


HAAAAAAAAA  ::o: 
Mais c'est effroyable  ::unsure:: 
Il existerait un homme sur terre qui aurait de la compassion pour diana  ::huh:: 
Je croyais que les derniers spécimens ne comptaient que les fausse blondes provençales fan de la star ac. et de tabloïds  ::wacko::

----------


## manggouste

wikipédia : [lol]
Prix du plus mauvais second rôle féminin (Alicia Silverstone) ainsi que nominations aux prix du plus mauvais film, plus mauvais réalisateur, plus mauvaise suite de film, plus mauvais scénario, couple le plus ridicule à l'écran (George Clooney et Chris O'Donnell), plus mauvais seconds rôles masculins (Chris O'Donnell et Arnold Schwarzenegger), plus mauvais second rôle féminin (Uma Thurman) et chanson la plus nulle (Billy Corgan, pour The End is The Beginning is The End), lors des Razzie Awards 1998.

et de 2:
# Le film Batman & Robin est connu pour être le pire film sur Batman jamais réalisé avec Batman Forever. Cela est notamment dû au fait que la comparaison est dorénavant impossible avec les premiers épisodes réalisés par Tim Burton. Les défenseurs du film voient cependant là une autre vision du héros plus proche de la vision des années 60 et plus particulièrement de la série télévisée avec Adam West.
# Val Kilmer a refusé de revenir dans le rôle de Bruce Wayne/Batman, préférant tourner Le Saint de Philip Noyce. A noter que Val Kilmer sera nommé au Razzie Award en tant que pire acteur.
# Batman & Robin serait une icône du cinéma gay. Plusieurs raisons amènent à cette conclusion, à commencer par l'homosexualité non cachée du réalisateur Joel Schumacher mais aussi aux têtons sur les costumes de Batman et Robin qui auraient fait couler beaucoup d'encre, sans oublier des dialogues ("Je te les empoignerais bien, tes diamants!") et des situations très second degré (M. Freeze qui semble atteindre l'orgasme en manoeuvrant les leviers phalliques de sa fusée).
# L'acteur Chris O'Donnell avoue n'avoir jamais tourné une scène avec Arnold Schwarzenegger.
# Arnold Schwarzenegger a accepté le rôle de M. Freeze parce que Joel Schumacher menaçait de laisser tomber le film s'il refusait d'y jouer.

----------


## Spartan

Argh, Batman & Robin. Dire que j'ai payé une place de ciné pour aller le voir à l'époque  ::|: 



> # Arnold Schwarzenegger a accepté le rôle de M. Freeze parce que Joel Schumacher menaçait de laisser tomber le film s'il refusait d'y jouer.


Ce film a des défenseurs ?  ::mellow:: 



> # Arnold Schwarzenegger a accepté le rôle de M. Freeze parce que Joel Schumacher menaçait de laisser tomber le film s'il refusait d'y jouer.


C'était soit lui soit Hulk Hogan...

----------


## Killy

It's the hockey team from hell!  ::o: 

Je l'ai vu, quand j'étais gosse et j'avais déja trouvé ça merdique mais là... C'est un sommet de n'importe quoi quand même.

----------


## Télo

Je l'ai vu en avant première presse  :B):  et j'avais trouvé ça pas mal (j'étais jeune).

Je l'ai revu y'a pas longtemps je pleurais de rire devant tant de nullité (et pareil pour le Forever, jim Carrey est à baffer et Tommy Lee Jones, c'est encore pire).

----------


## Cubbe

ma mémoire a du préférer occulter autant de merde.
Je me rappelait juste qu'il y avait eu un batman avec Schwarzy en mec congelé, rien de plus.

----------


## zurgo

Soyons : fair-play.

.
..
...

Oh et puis non, merde. GANA, DEMISSION !!!  :;):

----------


## Klamp

Mais c'est trop fort ! 
C'est débile à souhait, des dialogues décalés tout du long, des méchants brillant dans la nuit, une batmobile tunée aux néons, Alfred qui fait des blagues, un scénar à deux ronds où le méchant veut freezer Gotham City (Mode rire de méchant) AH AH AH !
C'est débile, délire et un DVD pas cher pour se marrer.
Par contre c'est sûr que c'est c'est beaucoup moins sérieux que l'autre immondice infâme de Batman Returns, où Walken, Pfeiffer et DeVito surjouent des rôles nazes, pas drôles, caricaturaux et écrits par l'autre crétin de Burton, qui étrangement n'avait pas encore pensé à demander au pirate débile de jouer pour lui.
Batman & Robin ressemble de toute façon autant au comics, un peu nul aussi, que ceux de Tim "vraiment je peux pas te blairer" Burton, qui soit dit en passant avait avoué après Batman "Je n'ai jamais lu de comics de ma vie".

----------


## mrFish

J'ai tout vu, et j'ai trouvé ça tellement nul que j'ai trouvé ça bien. Mais heureusement que ça dure que 10 min, 1H30 je sais pas si c'est tenable.

----------


## Gana

> Soyons : fair-play.
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> 
> Oh et puis non, merde. GANA, DEMISSION !!!


Euhh ok

j'ai décidé de me retiré du parti.

adieu, clac.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Euhh ok
> 
> j'ai décidé de me retiré du parti.
> 
> adieu, clac.


Ne pense pas t'en tirer à si bon compte  ::(:

----------


## Rococo

J'ai tenu 1min39... je ne me savais pas aussi patient...

----------


## El Gringo

Pour ceux qui ne supportent pas la merde il y a un chef d'œuvre ici, et c'est court en plus...  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah non, j'ai tenu encore moins longtemps...

----------


## Darkfire8

moi ca me rappel des bons souvenir j'etait allé le voir au cinéma je devait avoir 11 ans !

Ca me donne envie de le revoir tout ca  ::): 

Mais c'est sur que ce film est moins bien que les récents batman... il est juste différend car c'est l'époque qui veut ca.. un peu comme les james bond qui changent avec leur époque...

----------


## Warzlouf

Fantastique Batman pro-gay avec des acteurs rigides comme des bites qui font des cascades pourries avec des filins. Je vais à un débat spécial nanard avec un film à défendre, images à l'appui, et je vous remercie pour cette idée. amis lecteurs, vous avez d'autres suggestions ?

----------


## ElGato

> Fantastique Batman pro-gay avec des acteurs rigides comme des bites qui font des cascades pourries avec des filins. Je vais à un débat spécial nanard avec un film à défendre, images à l'appui, et je vous remercie pour cette idée. amis lecteurs, vous avez d'autres suggestions ?


Bah Türkish Star Wars mais c'est un peu cheaté.

----------


## laskov

idem à l'époque pour moi il étais pas mal (loins des premier quand même) mais maintenant je le regarde généralement que si j'ai bue au moins 2 litre de bière car faut êtres fin saoul pour aimer ce film ^^

----------


## El Gringo

Ben tiens :
http://www.programme-television.org/...scription.html

----------


## dooby

La scène où Batman saute du pont de l'alma quand il est poursuivis par des paparazzis est quand même assez funkie.

Oups; ok, je sors.   ::XD::

----------


## francou008

Dans mes souvenirs d'enfants, c'était pas si pourri, mais là en fait si  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Snowman

> Dans mes souvenirs d'enfants, c'était pas si pourri, mais là en fait si .


Pareil, je me souvenais plus que c'était comme ça.

Uma Thurman a l'air d'avoir piqué la coke de Ferrarra, Schwarzie s'éclate à cabotiner comme un forcené, Clooney est totalement à côté de la plaque (bien que ce soit un bon acteur, il ne peut pas jouer les types torturés) et la mise en scène est très...space ? 
Avec décors 100% carton pâte.

Heureusement que Goyer et Nolan sont arrivés pour désinfecter tout ça.

----------

